# 240er Lüfterblende



## Korberan (20. Oktober 2015)

*240er Lüfterblende*

Moin ...
Ich möchte meinem System etwas mehr Atemluft geben. Ich habe ein Aerocool DS200 und würde gerne den beiden 140er Silentwings, die in der Front saugen, den Weg an die frische Luft frei machen.
Ich habe mittlerweile einige Internetseiten durchgeschaut, aber ich finder keine 240er Abdeckung, die ich über den Auschnitt dann montieren könnte.

Hat jemand eine Idee ??


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz, was das Problem ist - du hast vorne 2x 140er-Lüfter und willst irgendwas wegmachen, damit die mehr Luft haben - was, warum und wo genau musst du denn was dranmontieren, wenn du eigentlich nur was entfernen willst? 

Oder willst du in der Gehäusefront was "rausschneiden" ? Wenn ja, dann würde ich da einfach ein Gitter besorgen, das größer als das Loch ist, es dann so zuschneiden, dass es an jeder Seite 0,5-1cm größer als das Loch ist und dann an die Innenseite der Gehäusefront kleben, so dass das Loch abgedeckt ist. 

Es wird halt schwer, falls du DAS vorhast, die Löcher wirklich sauber hinzubekommen. Willst du die Rund oder eckig machen? Du schreibst ja was von 240er, d.h. ich vermute, du willst so viel wegschneiden, dass es nicht ganz der Rahmenbreite der Lüfter entspricht?

Hier wäre zB etwas, was eigentlich als Abdeckung für Radiatoren gedacht ist - würde aber auch für meine Idee taugen:  https://www.caseking.de/demciflex-staubfilter-fuer-280mm-radiatoren-schwarz-schwarz-zust-065.html  das sind dann aber schon 280x140mm  oder du nimmst zwei von denen, wenn der Steg in der Mitte optisch okay ist https://www.caseking.de/aluminium-luefter-filter-120mm-schwarz-zust-012.html

oder schau einfach mal die ganze Kategorie durch https://www.caseking.de/gehaeuse-und-modding/gehaeusebauteile-und-zubehoer/filter-und-staubschutz


----------



## Korberan (22. Oktober 2015)

Genau  Aus der Gehäusefront etwas raus nehmen ... das wäre was.

Schwer sollte das nicht sein, Rund würde ich mit einer Lochsäge machen, eckig mit einem Dremel (muss ich erst kaufen). Ich hab schon nach Möbellüftung geschaut, die sind rund und werden in die Bohrung eingelassen. So wäre die Schnittkante nicht mehr zu sehen. 
Auch Lautsprecherabdeckungen habe ich mir schon angeschaut. Leider sind diese meist im Aussendurchmesser zu breit.

Caseking bin ich von oben bis unten schon durch ...  hab nicht wirklich was tolles gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Schwer sollte das nicht sein


 es kann schwer werden, es SAUBER hinzubekommen: keine Wellen in den Schnittkanten, keine kleinen Furchen usw.    wenn du die Kanten natürlich mit irgendwas sowieso abdeckst, dann passt das.




> Caseking bin ich von oben bis unten schon durch ...  hab nicht wirklich was tolles gefunden.


 Was genau passt denn da nicht? Hast du mal ein Beispiel von etwas, was du meinst, aber was lediglich von den Maßen her nicht passt? Du MUSST ja die Öffnung auch nicht genau so groß machen wie die Lüfter - die darf auch was kleiner oder größer sein, es geht ja nur darum, dass da mehr Luft durchkommt.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Oktober 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Moin ...
> Ich möchte meinem System etwas mehr Atemluft geben. Ich habe ein Aerocool DS200 und würde gerne den beiden 140er Silentwings, die in der Front saugen, den Weg an die frische Luft frei machen.
> Ich habe mittlerweile einige Internetseiten durchgeschaut, aber ich finder keine 240er Abdeckung, die ich über den Auschnitt dann montieren könnte.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee ??



Ich habe hier auch ein DS 200 stehen und da das Ding in erster Linie als Office-PC arbeitet, natürlich keine Probleme mit Hitze - ABER;

Warum entfernst Du nicht die obere Abdeckung und ersetzt sie durch das mitgelieferte Mesh-Gitter und verbaust 2x 140mm bzw. 1x 200mm Lüfter? 

Durch die seitlichen Lufteinlässe erhalten die Frontlüfter doch genügend Frischluftzufuhr, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## Korberan (23. Oktober 2015)

Sooo ... ich hab das Mesh drin, zwei 140er Silentwings ziehen oben raus ... in der Front sind noch zwei davon verbaut. Leider musste ich festellen, das diese aber keinerlei Kontakt mit der "Aussenwelt" haben. 
Die Lüftungsschlitze an den Seiten sind völlig getrennt von den Lüftern angesaugt wird da nichts !! Die Lüfter in der Front verwirbeln die Luft also quasi nur ...

Nun habe ich mit der Lochsäge zwei 100er Löcher in die Front gebohrt und in der Bucht zwei Lüftungsgitter bestellt ... ich stelle Fotos ein, wenn ich den Käse eingeklebt habe. Nächste Woche irgendwann ...
Ist nicht schön ... senkt aber die CPU/GPU Temperatur beachtlich ... die CPU läuft mit ca 10 Grad weniger ... 

Ich finde das gehäuse optisch echt geil (orange) ... aber zum zocken völliger Käse !!


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Oktober 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Sooo ... ich hab das Mesh drin, zwei 140er Silentwings ziehen oben raus ... in der Front sind noch zwei davon verbaut. Leider musste ich festellen, das diese aber keinerlei Kontakt mit der "Aussenwelt" haben.
> Die Lüftungsschlitze an den Seiten sind völlig getrennt von den Lüftern angesaugt wird da nichts !! Die Lüfter in der Front verwirbeln die Luft also quasi nur ...



Ja, Du hast recht. Ich habe es mir nochmal genau angesehen. Die Front ist tatsächlich eine echte Fehlkonstruktion, für Gamer absolut nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2015)

Wie hoch waren die Temps denn? Wenn es nun 40 statt 50 sind, war die Aktion übertrieben    Bei vorne geschlossenen Gehäusen hat man nämlich oft trotzdem genug Schlitze, oft auch "unten", damit zumindest "genug" Luft angesaugt wird.


----------



## Korberan (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann jetzt nach ca 1 Stunde Far Cry von 65-68 Grad auf 50-52 mit dem Prozessor runter ...  denke das hat sich gelohnt. Graka muss ich mir noch anschauen ... laüft derzeit bei 76-78 Grad auf 55%
Von der Geräuschentwicklung ein Meilenstein ...
Hatte vor ner Woche noch ne Antec 1250 Wakü drin ... die noch getauscht gegen einen Noctua ndh14 auf 900upm

Bin begeistert ...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nach ca 1 Stunde Far Cry von 65-68 Grad auf 50-52 mit dem Prozessor runter ...  denke das hat sich gelohnt. Graka muss ich mir noch anschauen ... laüft derzeit bei 76-78 Grad auf 55%
> Von der Geräuschentwicklung ein Meilenstein ...
> Hatte vor ner Woche noch ne Antec 1250 Wakü drin ... die noch getauscht gegen einen Noctua ndh14 auf 900upm
> 
> Bin begeistert ...


  Was hast du denn für ne CPU und Grafikkarte? an die 70 Grad für ne CPU wäre noch okay, für AMD sowieso. Und eine moderne Grafikkarte ist bis 80 Grad auch kein Problem, bei den starken AMDs sogar 90-95.


----------



## Korberan (23. Oktober 2015)

i5 4670k / Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce

Ich will halt das System so leise wie möglich hin bekommen ... die Sch*** Wakü war echt Mist !


----------



## Korberan (24. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ne CPU und Grafikkarte? an die 70 Grad für ne CPU wäre noch okay, für AMD sowieso. Und eine moderne Grafikkarte ist bis 80 Grad auch kein Problem, bei den starken AMDs sogar 90-95.



Mit den Temperaturen wäre ich ja auch einverstanden, aber bedingt durch die "Stauhitze" fahren die Lüfter der Graka unnötig hoch ... nochmal kurz zur Erklärung.
Ich versuche halt nur das System so kühl wie möglich zu bekommen, damit ich upm sparen kann


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Mit den Temperaturen wäre ich ja auch einverstanden, aber bedingt durch die "Stauhitze" fahren die Lüfter der Graka unnötig hoch ... nochmal kurz zur Erklärung.
> Ich versuche halt nur das System so kühl wie möglich zu bekommen, damit ich upm sparen kann



du könntest die Grafikkarte auch mit dem MSI-Afterburner mal selber einstellen, also deren Lüfterkurve. Vlt. dreht die ZB ab 70 Grad mit 55%, dabei würden 40% auch reichen, damit die nicht ZU heiß wird. Dann hast du zwar eher 80-82 Grad mit nur 40% Speed, aber es ist leiser. 

Und so oder so kannst du auch mal schauen, wie die Luft überhaupt im Gehäuse verwirbelt wird. zB ein Seitenlüfter kann sogar eher schaden als helfen. Vlt. ist auch nur EIN Lüfter vorne am Ende effektiver als zwei. Hinten hast du aber nen Lüfter drin, oder?


----------



## Korberan (24. Oktober 2015)

Zwei 140er SW2 in der Front saugen vorne, zwei 140er SW2 im Deckel und 120er Skythe slim hinten pusten raus. Und dann halt das, was auf dem Noktua drauf ist ...
Sämtliche Kabel sind auf der Rückseite des Boards verlegt ...

Mit der Graka bin ich halt noch am Testen, 80 Grad sollte so das max sein, mal sehen wies wird ...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Zwei 140er SW2 in der Front saugen vorne, zwei 140er SW2 im Deckel und 120er Skythe slim hinten pusten raus. Und dann halt das, was auf dem Noktua drauf ist ...
> Sämtliche Kabel sind auf der Rückseite des Boards verlegt ...
> 
> Mit der Graka bin ich halt noch am Testen, 80 Grad sollte so das max sein, mal sehen wies wird ...


  vlt. schalt die oberen mal, evlt. sind die sogar kontraproduktiv. Nur testweise. Und wenn die Temps nicht höher werden, kannst du die ja dann eh einfach weglassen


----------



## Korberan (24. Oktober 2015)

Die beiden laufen über die manuelle Lüftersteuerung, hab ich schon versucht ... durch den Schaumstoff Filter geht oben nicht viel raus ... ich denke das passt jetzt so, aber ich werde es weiter beobachten !!!
Lüfterkurve der Graka hab ich übrigens mit OC Guru angepasst ...


----------



## Korberan (24. Oktober 2015)

Hab die Kiste jetzt mal im Idle ne Stunde laufen lassen ... Gehäusetemp. von 34 auf 26 Grad runter ... CPU Kerne laufen bei 27-29 ... da hat sich deutlich was getan !!


----------



## Korberan (30. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So hab´ich das jetz gelöst ... Nicht schön, aber funzt ... !!
Von der Orangen Blende fürs Laufwerk hat sich die Feder seeeehr verbogen, also weg damit !!!


----------



## luki0710 (31. Oktober 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus.
Wenn man das Gehäuse nicht kennt könnte man sogar denken dass es so gehört.


----------

